# Simple covers that are quick and inexpensive



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

While everyone is waiting for the covers to arrive, I realized as I was in the Bible section of my local bookstore there are a ton of case options there.. I found a plain red microfiber that is perfect.. it has a pocket for my phone (or glasses) and it does fit an Iphone

On the front and a zip pocket as well for money.. keys.. etc. it also holds my kindle with our without a case on the inside... and it was around 15.00... it does not look like a bible cover at all but a nice simple carry case.. just an FYI for those of you that need some ideas.

The photos look more orangey (my cell phone does that) but the cover is more of a tomato red.. and the pocket in the front zips with a nice silver zipper pull. This case is the Medge platform.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking, inexpensive idea!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks.. I was just browsing the area and they had bunch of them.. most bookstores do, I like this one for the pocket and the cell phone.. so I have room to drag the essentials and not my entire kitchen for once


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice find--I really like your new bag, especially with the outside pockets for cell phone and whatnot. 

I wouldn't have thought about looking in that particular section of the bookstore for a bag, so thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> thanks.. I was just browsing the area and they had bunch of them.. most bookstores do, I like this one for the pocket and the cell phone.. so I have room to drag the essentials and not my entire kitchen for once


agreed I wish i could go back and get something like this instead...o well i like mine just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sirsell.. it was only 15.00 , they did have some as low as 9 but without the pockets

Paisley.. I dont' know why I didnt think of this either at first.. when I got to the bookstore I remembered that section since I got a bible cover for my niece a few years ago.  I thought it was worth a shot.. they had a variety of all kinds though.. from teens to black leather.. all price ranges.. this one was from books a million, but most Christain bookstores and I know Barnes and Noble here carries them as well.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow what a great idea!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> While everyone is waiting for the covers to arrive, I realized as I was in the Bible section of my local bookstore there are a ton of case options there.. I found a plain red microfiber that is perfect.. it has a pocket for my phone (or glasses) and it does fit an Iphone
> 
> On the front and a zip pocket as well for money.. keys.. etc. it also holds my kindle with our without a case on the inside... and it was around 15.00... it does not look like a bible cover at all but a nice simple carry case.. just an FYI for those of you that need some ideas.
> 
> The photos look more orangey (my cell phone does that) but the cover is more of a tomato red.. and the pocket in the front zips with a nice silver zipper pull. This case is the Medge platform.


Looks wonderful. Thanks, Patrizia.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's nice and considering it's only $15


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like it was made for the Kindle and Platform case.  Good eye and good buy.
jp


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought a 2008 calendar (for $2) and cut out the pages, put in four pieces of velcro (for  about 50 cents) and a small piece of elastic (for less than 50 cents) and I have a cover that is about the same as the Amazon cover (albeit without the hinges).  I wanted an elastic strap so I didn't want the Amazon cover.  I didn't want to spend $30 for a cover that wasn't quite what I wanted.  And I didn't want to keep carrying around my kindle without a cover, not because of the protection but because of the obviousness of the kindle.  So now it looks like I am carrying a very thin book and I spent less than $3 in materials and about 20 minutes in time.

I have used my Kindle for a wedding and a funeral.  It works really well to email myself the text and read it directly.  But I do need some type of cover to make it look better.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

arshield, can you post some pictures?  That sounds very interesting...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great idea! I had gotten a couple similar book bas years ago, but mine didn't have that inner pocket.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

This is basically done, but I want to find some appropriate tape to use in the center to clean up the look a bit. It isn't very protective, but I don't throw it around alot. I am just looking for something to disguise it a bit.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice arshield and very creative!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good looking and for a great price.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very creative. You did a good job.


----------

